# Svs 16-46cs subwoofer cabinet



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

My friend has a older svs 16-46cs Cylindar subwoofer in which he replaced for driver in it a couple years ago.

I was wondering if I bought it off him and replaced the driver inside it to a newer svs driver would their be a big change?

I can get it off him for $400. With 2 maranta ma-500 thx amps.

Or is there a huge difference in the new version cabinet housing?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ideally you should replace it with the driver intended for that cabinet. Have you contacted SVS to see if they are available and what the cost it is?


----------

